# cervical polyp - path to code



## pscott (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi,
I'm looking for help on this. If a cervical polyp is removed and sent for a path, I
am asking for the results, as I would do with any biopsy. I am geting resistence
with this. They say I don't need the path to code it. Any thoughts on this?
Thanks!


----------



## hewitt (Aug 9, 2012)

A general code can probably be found, but why are they not giving you what you need? Your practice is referring work to them. Sounds as though they are not good to do business with....


----------



## pscott (Aug 10, 2012)

This is the doctor saying that I don't need the path. Am I way off base here?
Thanks!


----------



## roeslerje (Aug 10, 2012)

Not that you are way off base (it's in our nature as coders to be as thorough and accurate as possible), but it would be acceptable to code a biopsy with dx 622.7 for a cervical polyp.


----------



## pscott (Aug 10, 2012)

So then, why would you do path if you're not looking for something? Sorry, I'm just trying
to understand this.


----------



## huntersmum (Aug 15, 2012)

We don't wait for the path on all of ours before sending the claim, some of them take a while (up to two weeks).  We would code the findings on the follow up visits, but not necessarily on that first one.   But if your doc has it, why wouldn't he want you to use it...


----------



## ancaion (May 14, 2013)

*AI*

Do you try to see from the pathology report if the polyp was benign or malignant? You should just bill the cervical polyp as it was considered at the time of the procedure, not based on the path report. The only time you need a path report is to check the size of the uterus.


----------



## Practice Coder2011 (May 16, 2013)

As a surgical coder for gyn-oncology, for each individual biopsies done will need a pathology reports. This will determine what diagnosis code will be use. As for cervical polyp you mention, i'm assuming they did a  cervical biopsy (57500) and the patho report shows cervical polyp(622.7) as the diagnosis. I hope this helps.


----------

